# [SOLVED] FSX SP2 installation back rolling error



## michael173 (Jul 28, 2008)

when i have installed the sp1 for fsx and continuous on for the sp2, when it is caching files and almost finish, the process rolled backward canceling everything installed back to the way before the installation. and a msg pop up: ' microsoft flight simulator x service pack 2 setup ended bfore completing installation. your system has not been modified. to install this program at a later time, please run setup again.' i have tried to uninstall the whole fsx and reinstall everything again, but the same problem show up again and i have already gone mad with it. please can somebody help me with that thing. 

1 thing to mention that i have previously successfully installed the sp2 the night before and able to launch a free flight session. but this morning when i tried to start the game, a error msg of 'fatal error' appear, thats why i reinstall the whole thing again and it is the time where sp2 dont install.


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: FSX SP2 installation back rolling error*

Do you remember when you installed FSX did it use a MSI installer *(whatever.msi*)?

Your problem is typical of installs using a MSI and NOT keeping a copy on your PC. To uninstall apps/games installed in this manner, *the uninstaller needs the original MSI file*.

What is happening on installations having this problem is the actual install is a package that contains the MSI file. The installer unpacks the files to a temporary location, runs the MSI to do the installation, THEN DELETES THE TEMPORARY FILES INCLUDING THE MSI FILE. Dumb, really dumb. NERO is one application that has this problem, that's why they provide a NERO Cleanup Uninstall utility.

Did you try uninstall using the original CD?

Suggest you contact *FSX Tech Support* and see if they have a tool that will fully uninstall FSX.


----------



## michael173 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: FSX SP2 installation back rolling error*

i uninstall the game through the control panal -> programs 

i dont quite understand about the MSI bit especially about the 'not keeping the copy' bit.

i install fsx by CD and yes i can tell you that the program for installing fsx is using .msi

i have tried to contact the tech support, but before i can try to contact, the microsoft website have many things to fill in and i struggle to complete the whole thing, but i actually have a legit copy of fsx thou!

can you recommand me also where can i find tools that will help me to fully uninstall fsx? or do you mean i can uninstall the whole fsx by using the CD?referring to what you meant 'original copy of MSI file'.


----------



## michael173 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: FSX SP2 installation back rolling error*

the problem has been solved.
i used the CD to uninstall fsx( didnt notice any difference what so ever to uninstall from control panal)
then i go to program file finding locating FSX files, surprisingly, after a 'full uninstallation' still about 1.5GB of files left in the files, then i delete the whole thing and reinstall everything, and it works.

thanks very much for you help!


----------

